# thewire's Cinema



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I will be:


Painting
Moving my equipment under the bed (with a fan)
Measuring for acoustics
Placing speakers 
Placing room treatments
Measuring for speaker response (best two towers out of four)
Adding a SVS PB13 Ultra Subwoofer
Adding a DIY rear projection screen
Positioning my projector
Calibrating my projector using a THX blu-ray or spectrometer
Calibrating my speakers

Painting









Equipment


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a decent sized room you have there... 

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Painting*


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

That's going to be a bedroom?! Looks like it'll soon be a very impressive setup  I would probably have more than just a single fan under the bed with all the equipment though.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

gorb said:


> That's going to be a bedroom?!


The basement has been my bedroom since about age seven. I just spent about 7K dollars for surgery, 2K for the bed, a few K on blu-rays. This is my rushed attemt to get a semi-acceptable working HT in time for Super 8 to be on blu-ray. I work as a CNA and I'm studying (school) to become a nurse. I can't afford a new bedroom.



> Looks like it'll soon be a very impressive setup  I would probably have more than just a single fan under the bed with all the equipment though.


I can fit a fan around 33" X 18" in size in there. It goes back about 12' also then opens out the back and back top.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

thewire said:


> The basement has been my bedroom since about age seven. I just spent about 7K dollars for surgery, 2K for the bed, a few K on blu-rays. This is my rushed attemt to get a semi-acceptable working HT in time for Super 8 to be on blu-ray. I work as a CNA and I'm studying (school) to become a nurse. I can't afford a new bedroom.


I wasn't trying to hate or anything, I think it's going to be awesome. I'd love to have a bedroom with dimensions like that.



thewire said:


> I can fit a fan around 33" X 18" in size in there. It goes back about 12' also then opens out the back and back top.


Ah.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

gorb said:


> I wasn't trying to hate or anything, I think it's going to be awesome. I'd love to have a bedroom with dimensions like that.


The other side of the basement is empty and also been my bedroom before. It's 45' long and 13' wide but directly above is my folks bedroom. 

This one is pretty good though. It's better than my lakehouse HT dimentions. The back of the room opens up into another room with a closet, rec room, bar, and bathroom. Total length is also around 45' but the rear isn't as wide in the other area.

Thanks. 



> Ah.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm done painting. I ordered a rear projection screen with a frame. I have to build more frame for support.

*Calibration Results 1.0*

These may change as a fine tune them later, but everything checks out okay with my REW program for polarizations, channels, and crossovers.

Waterfall SVS PB13 Ultra 









Waterfall SVS PB13 Ultra equalized









Left, Right, Left subwoofers, Right subwoofers, (1/3 smoothing) and subwoofer equalized









continued

*Spoiler* 




Left, Right, Left subwoofers, Right subwoofers (1/3 smoothing)









Waterfall SVS PB13 Ultra and filters












I have my LED LCD computer monitor sitting on the SVS for temporary viewing.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Might want to put a smoek detector in the equipment compartment, just in case something goes wrong when you're asleep. Best $15 you'll ever spend.

Room looks great so far!

Regards,
sga2


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Calibration Results 1.3*

Two filters for the left and right channels. It's the same for the subwoofer only I had to turn up the level on the pre/pro. Apparently the elictrical 40Hz crossover is still on when the switch for the analog bass management set to off like it is.

SVS PB13 Ultra









Left, Right, Left subwoofers, Right subwoofers, (1/3 smoothing) and subwoofer equalized










The screen hangs by two plastic over metal wires. That's it for awhile. 







































sga2 said:


> Might want to put a smoek detector in the equipment compartment, just in case something goes wrong when you're asleep. Best $15 you'll ever spend.
> 
> Room looks great so far!
> 
> ...


Good idea, I will. Thank you.


----------

